# formatage mac pour installation Snow Leopard



## iMoh (28 Septembre 2009)

Salut tous le monde,
Je viens récemment d'acquerir un macbook pro unibody et j'en suis très content. Le seul bémol est que je l'ai acheté d'occasion donc je suis sous ubuntu  et j'aimerais bien passer sous snow leopard (je possède le dvd d'installation) j'aurai aimé savoir comment faire pour formater mon macbook et ainsi pouvoir installer snow leopard proprement. Dois-je formater mon dd avant de lancer le processus d'installation ou a travers le processus d'installation j'aurais la possibilité de le formater ?
Merci


----------



## twinworld (28 Septembre 2009)

Vous démarrez votre ordi sur le DVD (presser la touche C au démarrage). Vous utilisez l'utilitaire de disque et vous formater le disque dur. Ensuite vous lancez l'installation du système.


----------



## iMoh (28 Septembre 2009)

Ok merci je voulais pas garder ubuntu parce que deja un macbook sans Mac Os n'est plus un macbook ! lol mais aussi pour des probleme de compatibilité du son et autres fonctions dédiées à l'univers Mac ! ^^Merci encore


----------



## iMoh (30 Septembre 2009)

juste une petite question j'ai inserer le dvd de snow leopard mais le mbp le reconnait en tant que boot camp et minstalle les pilotes windows (car entre temps jai changer ubuntu par xp pro) et lorsque je le lance il me permet seulement d'installer mac os X en tant que lecteur de disque distant pour macbook air. On aurait dit qu'il y a toujours mac OS d'installer. Je ne sais pas quoi faire quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## Aozera (30 Septembre 2009)

iMoh a dit:


> juste une petite question j'ai inserer le dvd de snow leopard mais le mbp le reconnait en tant que boot camp et minstalle les pilotes windows (car entre temps jai changer ubuntu par xp pro) et lorsque je le lance il me permet seulement d'installer mac os X en tant que lecteur de disque distant pour macbook air. On aurait dit qu'il y a toujours mac OS d'installer. Je ne sais pas quoi faire quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
> Merci



Redémarre ta machine en pressant la touche C lorsque l'écran gris apparait pour booter sur le DVD -et non sur XP-, et suit la démarche à l'écran.


----------



## twinworld (1 Octobre 2009)

c'est ce que j'avais déjà décrit...


----------



## iMoh (1 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de réussir a booter le mac sur le dvd mais au cours de l'installation elle plante a 28minutes avec le message "le programme d'installation n'a pas réussi à copier les fichiers de prise en charge nécesssaires" j'ai réessayé 4x l'installation mais toujours le meme message au meme moment.


----------



## fcb (9 Novembre 2009)

iMoh a dit:


> Je viens de réussir a booter le mac sur le dvd mais au cours de l'installation elle plante a 28minutes avec le message "le programme d'installation n'a pas réussi à copier les fichiers de prise en charge nécesssaires" j'ai réessayé 4x l'installation mais toujours le meme message au meme moment.


J'ai le même problème sur un MB Air en réinstallant SL.

Heeeelp!


----------



## fcb (9 Novembre 2009)

Pour info, j'ai appelé Apple, et après m'avoir fait réinitialiser le SMC sans résultat (Google est votre ami), ils m'ont renvoyé vers un revendeur pour faire jouer la garantie.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## billboc (25 Avril 2010)

comment s'est arrangé ton problème ?


----------



## anasshino (12 Avril 2011)

bonjour je souhaite également remettre a zero mon mac donc g supp les disk partitionnés et maintenant je souhaite ré installer mon snow léopard et a chaque démarrage il lance pas l'instalation ... je c'est pas quoi faire es que j'ai fais une mauvaise manipulation 
sachant que c un macbook qu 'est pas de derniere génération


----------



## kippei (13 Avril 2011)

anasshino a dit:


> bonjour je souhaite également remettre a zero mon mac donc g supp les disk partitionnés et maintenant je souhaite ré installer mon snow léopard et a chaque démarrage il lance pas l'instalation ... je c'est pas quoi faire es que j'ai fais une mauvaise manipulation
> sachant que c un macbook qu 'est pas de derniere génération



Comment ça tu as "supprimé les disques partionnés" ?

Et question stupide mais nécessaire mais as tu appuyé sur C au démarrage ?


----------



## anasshino (16 Avril 2011)

oui j'ai tout supprimé j'ai trouvé la solution enfaite mon DVD d'installation est pas compatible avec le macbook car c un DVD pour macbookpro. donc pour l'instant je peux rien faire je v me procurer un DVD pour macbook


----------

